# Ordered wheels and hubs today.........



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Ended up ordering H Plus Son Archetype rims with Chris King hubs. My good friend here at my LBS builds great wheel sets. And gave me a great deal. Now just need to wait for the stuff to get here so we can build them.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Cool. I really like those rims. To the extent I'm able to judge quality with my sight and touch....they seem like the best made rims I've ever had my hands on.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

CK hubs and Archetypes, hmm... should be a pretty wheelset once it's done.

Take and post pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

I'll be sure to take pictures. On the bike and off the bike. I'm pretty stoked about it. Can't wait to remove my SRAM S40's off my bike. Those will be sold or used as back up!


----------



## BigPoser (Jan 11, 2013)

Nice!! I get my order of H+Son's tomorrow!! Can't wait to get them built up.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

BigPoser said:


> Nice!! I get my order of H+Son's tomorrow!! Can't wait to get them built up.


I can't wait to get mine up and built to! Finally a nice custom set of wheels to ride on! It's gonna be awesome!


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Hey questions regarding spoke count! What are some of you running at the moment? I'm thinking of going 24/28. What color should I go? Black or silver. Also considering bladed spokes. They cost $3.00 per spoke! As for black and silver only cost $1.20 per spoke!


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Wicked2006 said:


> Also considering bladed spokes. They cost $3.00 per spoke! As for black and silver only cost $1.20 per spoke!


That's ok. How many of us have a bike (or parts on it) that is at the cost of a bare-bones acceptable bike ($700 or so)? Not many of us I'll bet. So a $2100 bike is the equivalent of a $3 spoke. So then my $6000 bike could have $9 spokes to keep the rough ratio. Uhhh then I'd be up towards the Mavic wheel spoke cost I guess. Lots of people have those (and most are not aware of it unfortunately).


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Mike T. said:


> That's ok. How many of us have a bike (or parts on it) that is at the cost of a bare-bones acceptable bike ($700 or so)? Not many of us I'll bet. So a $2100 bike is the equivalent of a $3 spoke. So then my $6000 bike could have $9 spokes to keep the rough ratio. Uhhh then I'd be up towards the Mavic wheel spoke cost I guess. Lots of people have those (and most are not aware of it unfortunately).


It's still all part of the process when you get custom wheels!


----------



## Wyville (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm looking around for new wheels and am really torn between Vision Trimax T42 wheels, which are nice but nothing special, and just the sort of combo you have. Archetype rims with some high end hubs like Chris King, White Industies or Goldtec. There's something about such a custom set that makes it really attractive.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Custom wheels are very special in more ways then one! Glad I went this route. I have no regrets because the guy building them is one great wheel builder. He's the best in my area and has been for years! So with that said I'm very luck to be his close friend! 

Can't wait until their all done and to get out and ride on them. It's gonna be awesome.


----------



## BigPoser (Jan 11, 2013)

Wicked2006 said:


> I can't wait to get mine up and built to! Finally a nice custom set of wheels to ride on! It's gonna be awesome!



You'll be stoked on the H Son's. Mine are amazing! They look really good and have high expectations for them on the road. I'm working on the rear wheel still and I'll post a pic once I get them done.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

BigPoser said:


> You'll be stoked on the H Son's. Mine are amazing! They look really good and have high expectations for them on the road. I'm working on the rear wheel still and I'll post a pic once I get them done.


Hi there everyone! After further discussion with my wheel builder we both decided to go with 28/32 for me! I ordered the Chris King R45's in Navy color. I'm a heavy rider that likes to hammer at times and get out of my seat for sprints. And when I climb I just do my thing and go at my own pace. So after thinking it through this is the route to go for me. I'm pretty stoked about this to! I can't wait. This is my birthday gift for me from me.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

I'm over excited about getting new wheels. Custom wheels just does it for me. Can wait! Hopefully this time next week I'll be riding them. 

I have one more question and it has to do with my skewers. What are some of you using and do you like them? Thanks everyone!


----------



## Wyville (Jun 19, 2013)

On the website of Fair Wheel Bikes I came across the KCNC titanium skewers. Don't know anything about them, but thought they looked really nice.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

I'm leaning toward Salsa's but haven't read many good reviews about them anywhere. I have other options in mind but haven't really done any research. That's the plan today.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

Wyville said:


> On the website of Fair Wheel Bikes I came across the KCNC titanium skewers. Don't know anything about them, but thought they looked really nice.


The KCNC is a decent skewer IMO. They aren't as abrasion resistant as I would like though. I'd pick the Enve Titanium skewers over the KCNCs any day.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Zen Cyclery said:


> The KCNC is a decent skewer IMO. They aren't as abrasion resistant as I would like though. I'd pick the Enve Titanium skewers over the KCNCs any day.


How about the Enve titanium over Salsa titanium?


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

I ended up ordering Enve Titanium skewers. Can't go wrong with Enve stuff one bit! I like them anyways. If I could afford carbon clinchers I'd go Enve in a heartbeat.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

Please do post pictures ... always nice to see some bling


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n said:


> Please do post pictures ... always nice to see some bling


I'll have some bling when it's all said and done.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Hubs have arrived! Rims as wells! We build them next week. They look great. Can't wait to get these on my bike!


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Here's one of my hubs! Front hub! Not the greatest picture. But you have an idea!


----------



## Wyville (Jun 19, 2013)

I've seen pictures of Archetype rims laced to that colour hub. Works really well! 

Are you going for black spokes and nipples? Which ones?

I'm waiting for a builder to come back to me with more details on the price of lacing Archtype rims to T11 hubs with CX Ray spokes (20/24 or 24/28 depending on his advice) and brass nipples, everything in black. Should work nicely on my white Allez. Getting less excited about factory wheels these days.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

I'll be using black Wheel Smith spokes with chrome nipples! That's what my wheel builder suggests. Might go all black even the nipples! Not sure yet. We haven't had a chance to discuss it.


----------



## BigPoser (Jan 11, 2013)

Wicked2006 said:


> Hubs have arrived! Rims as wells! We build them next week. They look great. Can't wait to get these on my bike!


Very cool! I want to see pics! 

View attachment 285445


View attachment 285445


View attachment 285445


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Made it to the shop to check out the goodies! Everything is in! Time to build! Not that the greatest photo. But here they are! Oh for my skewers I went with the ENVE titanium ones!


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

I think these are to me what shoes are to my wife ... I will never understand her and she will never me ... :thumbsup:


----------



## Wyville (Jun 19, 2013)

Wicked2006 said:


> I'll be using black Wheel Smith spokes with chrome nipples! That's what my wheel builder suggests. Might go all black even the nipples! Not sure yet. We haven't had a chance to discuss it.


Chrome nipples might work very well to give the wheels a bit of extra contrast to go with the hubs.

Good luck with the build. Those will be an awesome set of wheels!


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Here's my rims along with my hubs. Also a good friend of mine is getting a set done as well with HED rims!


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

I am not able to get away from wheelsets with red hubs. :eek6: All 3 wheelsets that I have built-up have red hubs ...


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

The blue hubs look great. Photos don't do any justice. Today I had to order my spokes! Went black Wheel-Smith spokes and chrome nipples. Going to do cross spokes for better strength and compliance. So my wheels will be done on on Tuesday. Can't wait to have them on and ready to roll.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Chris King hubs are indeed _gorgeous_. :thumbsup:

Just wish they weren't so loud while coasting...


----------



## Tupelo (Apr 29, 2012)

SystemShock said:


> Chris King hubs are indeed _gorgeous_. :thumbsup:
> 
> Just wish they weren't so loud while coasting...


I treat it as a positive. I don't have to put a bell on my bike when I need to use the multi-use path. Bzzzzzzzz...zzzzz....zzzzzz....zzzzzzz


----------



## Nubster (Jul 8, 2009)

SystemShock said:


> Chris King hubs are indeed _gorgeous_. :thumbsup:
> 
> Just wish they weren't so loud while coasting...


Not loud. You want loud, ride on some Hope hubs. Those are LOUD!


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Nubster said:


> Not loud. You want loud, ride on some Hope hubs. Those are LOUD!


Hope hubs take the cake in being loud. CK's aren't that loud! Pedal if you don't want to hear your hub! Lol!


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Wicked2006 said:


> Hope hubs take the cake in being loud. CK's aren't that loud! Pedal if you don't want to hear your hub! Lol!


CKs are pretty loud.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

Oil them and they'll quiet down.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

dcgriz said:


> Oil them and they'll quiet down.


How much? Shimano-quiet?


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

Not that much but quiet enough not to be a nuisance (R45s not classics).


----------



## Nubster (Jul 8, 2009)

My CK mountain bike hub is pretty quite. Just a buzz, really not noticeable while riding. That video seems exaggerated.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Nubster said:


> My CK mountain bike hub is pretty quite. Just a buzz, really not noticeable while riding. That video seems exaggerated.


How do you figure? Do you think the guy intentionally did something to the hub to make it louder?

That seems a bit far-fetched, especially considering there's a bunch of other vids showing CK hubs to be loud.

Here's two more, just for example:


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

Maybe because whenever a video is made, the recording unit is next to the hub and it is made in the confines of a workshop where the ambient noise is much reduced. Sounds like the echo is amplifying the sound as well. Is it possible that the recording is actually louder than what you would actually hear if your ears are at the same distance as the recording unit from the hub?

Out on the road, with all the noise around, it may not sound that loud at all.

Or possibly, it is 'that' loud ...  ... surely not louder than my Hope hubs???


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n said:


> Maybe because whenever a video is made, the recording unit is next to the hub and it is made in the confines of a workshop where the ambient noise is much reduced. Is it possible that the recording is actually louder than what you would actually hear if your ears are at the same distance as the recording unit from the hub.
> 
> Out on the road, with all the noise around, it may not sound that loud at all.


I think you're trying too hard. 

Maybe, just maaaaaybe now... CK hubs really are kinda loud?

*faints at the awe-inspiring possibility*


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Loud or not who really cares! I don't! And most that ride CK hubs would agree with me. CK hubs are built to work and to spin great. That's all that should matter anyhow. It's a bike not a car!


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Wicked2006 said:


> Loud or not who really cares! I don't! And most that ride CK hubs would agree with me. CK hubs are built to work and to spin great. That's all that should matter anyhow. It's a bike not a car!


Sigh. I didn't say they sucked. In fact, I said they were gorgeous. WTH? 

Okay, all you guys win. CK hubs are not only gorgeous, but they're more silent than a church mouse in a coma, and can, in fact, cure cancer. 

Are we all happy now? Wow. :skep:


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Tupelo said:


> I treat it as a positive. I don't have to put a bell on my bike when I need to use the multi-use path. Bzzzzzzzz...zzzzz....zzzzzz....zzzzzzz


That's probably the best way to think of it, instead of getting defensive or pretending they're real quiet.

Some ppl do dig the famous CK 'angry bees' buzz, it makes them feel 'badass' out on the road.

Chris King themselves seem to have a sense of humor about it:

Angry Bee TShirt | Chris King Precision Components

ANGRY BEE RINGTONE | Chris King Precision Components


----------



## Nubster (Jul 8, 2009)

They make noise. True. They are loud. False. My Hopes act not only as a hub set but early warning device for those blind corners out on the trail. CK's, nope...when you're on the bike and actually riding, not watching boobtube videos, you don't notice them unless you listen for them.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

*^* Nub, I don't care anymore. Go with whatever makes you happy.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

dbl post


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

*ok, just one last one...*







.....
View attachment 285532


----------



## SpeedNeeder (Aug 19, 2013)

SystemShock said:


> View attachment 285534
> .....
> View attachment 285532


This made me laugh!
In for the pics of the new uber wheels!


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

H Plus Son Archetype rim with Chris King R45 hubset and DT Competition double butted spokes. All done and ready to roll. Can't wait to get my ride on! They look great! Very happy!


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Wicked2006 said:


> H Plus Son Archetype rim with Chris King R45 hubset and DT Competition double butted spokes. All done and ready to roll. Can't wait to get my ride on! They look great! Very happy!



Very pretty! Pls give us a ride report when you're able.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

SystemShock said:


> CKs are pretty loud.


I'm a bit late to the party.
Your comment is a generalization, CK R45's don't make the Angry Bee sound, it's a different hub.
Your video is BS.
Try this one on for size.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z018IeCZO24


----------



## SpeedNeeder (Aug 19, 2013)

Cool wheels!


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

I'd say you were trying to hard, or trolling to hard 
You could have easily posted this link (not hard to find)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z018IeCZO24
but it wouldn't have helped your case.
We are talking R45's for this set of rims, not ISO or Classic.


----------



## Todd_Fuller (Jan 22, 2004)

On the subject of CK hubs being noisy, in my experience, this is highly dependent on the amount of grease in the hub. I have a Classic rear hub on my road bike as well as my mtn bike. I rebuilt the hub on my road bike last year and added a fair bit of their special grease... it's 1/2 the loudness of a stock CK hub now. 

Just food for thought.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

Todd_Fuller said:


> On the subject of CK hubs being noisy, in my experience, this is highly dependent on the amount of grease in the hub. I have a Classic rear hub on my road bike as well as my mtn bike. I rebuilt the hub on my road bike last year and added a fair bit of their special grease... it's 1/2 the loudness of a stock CK hub now.
> 
> Just food for thought.


The Ring Drive grease is for the bearings and the Ring Drive only. The helical splines of the Ring Drive need a mixture of Ring Drive grease and 10W oil. The rest of the hub needs synthetic 10W oil. Putting grease instead of oil makes the hub louder and in addition may give you problems come winter and freezing conditions.

My rule of thumb is if the hub gets loud it needs oil.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

mikerp said:


> I'd say you were trying to hard, or trolling to hard
> You could have easily posted this link (not hard to find)
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z018IeCZO24
> but it wouldn't have helped your case.
> We are talking R45's for this set of rims, not ISO or Classic.


I guess you missed the three vids I posted so far that show the CKs to be loud. At least one of those were the R45s too. And there are several others I could've posted but did not.

_(edit-_ several other R45 vids now posted next post down, all of 'em pretty loud)

So... how do you explain away that, ace? 

Don't call ppl trolls just because you found one lone vid. Derp.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

mikerp said:


> I'm a bit late to the party.
> Your comment is a generalization, CK R45's don't make the Angry Bee sound, it's a different hub.
> Your video is BS.
> Try this one on for size.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z018IeCZO24


Wow, you like that vid so nice you posted it twice. But it's still only one vid.

Here's several others... *all R45s*. Enjoy.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

SystemShock said:


> I guess you missed the three vids I posted so far that show the CKs to be loud. At least one of those were the R45s too. And there are several others I could've posted but did not.
> 
> _(edit-_ several other R45 vids now posted next post down, all of 'em pretty loud)
> 
> ...


A - as mentioned this is about R45's nothing else applies, R45's to ISO are apples to oranges. 
B - the video of a R45 that you offered did not offer other hubs as a comparison, it's a worthless video. If it had a decibel meter (with specs) next to the hub it might mean something, but it doesn't. One can easily manipulate sound to make a point when recording/broadcasting. The volume on some TV commercials goes up for a reason.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

mikerp said:


> A - as mentioned this is about R45's nothing else applies, R45's to ISO are apples to oranges.
> B - the video of a R45 that you offered did not offer other hubs as a comparison, it's a worthless video. If it had a decibel meter (with specs) next to the hub it might mean something, but it doesn't. One can easily manipulate sound to make a point when recording/broadcasting. The volume on some TV commercials goes up for a reason.


Dude, wake up and smell the *SIX* R45 vids I just posted two posts above this one.

They're all pretty loud. Did all six of those ppl independently mike 'em the same way? Is it a mass consipriacy? 

Or.... maybe, just maaaaaybe.... CK hubs are just kinda loud when coasting? At least with the stock lubrication?

Why is this such a bone of contention, anyway? Chris King themselves seems to know and acknowledge 'teh loud', they even use it as a marketing point by selling Angry Bees T-shirts and ringtones.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

SystemShock said:


> Wow, you like that vid so nice you posted it twice. But it's still only one vid.
> 
> Here's several others... *all R45s*. Enjoy.


Nice try but you failed again.
One video taken under the same conditions with multiple hubs, trumps 6 individual videos without a comparative source.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

SystemShock said:


> Dude, wake up and smell the *SIX* R45 vids I just posted two posts above this one.
> 
> They're all pretty loud. Did all six of those ppl independently mike 'em the same way? Is it a mass consipriacy?
> 
> ...


I don't know, you seem to be quite invested in the topic so you'll have to tell us.

For what's worth I ride with a few guys who have R45s and I wouldn't call them loud or quite either. They seem about average compared to other hubs. They do have a distinct sound though. More high pitch then most.


----------



## SpeedNeeder (Aug 19, 2013)

I think some comments in this thread have deviated from the original intent of this thread - those nice new wheels Wicked2006 bought!


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

TY Jay,

@SS
The angry bees sound is not related to the R45, as mentioned in the other posts. 
So why bothering? because you have been making false statements and offering crap for data.
Please explain why in this video the R45 is not the loudest.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z018IeCZO24


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

mikerp said:


> Nice try but you failed again.
> One video taken under the same conditions with multiple hubs, trumps 6 individual videos without a comparative source.


Sorry, but nah. One lone vid can potentially be blown by iffy setup and inconsistent mic'ing. But six out of six? Very unlikely.

Why does it bother you that CKs are loud while coasting? Do you feel like this somehow invalidates the many other things that are good about CK hubs? (hint: it doesn't). Did you buy a pair and need to have your purchase decision validated?

Again, it's only while coasting. Most ppl don't sweat that.

Btw, would you like a Chris King Angry Bees T-shirt? 













...................*King t-shirts | Chris King Precision Components*


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

mikerp said:


> TY Jay,
> 
> @SS
> The angry bees sound is not related to the R45, as mentioned in the other posts.
> ...


I'm sorry Mike, but the evidence does not seem to back you up here, the one vid you keep posting repeatedly notwithstanding.

Can you please explain why the six vids I posted all show loud-while-coasting R45 hubs?

Thanks.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

SystemShock said:


> I'm sorry Mike, but the evidence does not seem to back you up here, the one vid you keep posting repeatedly notwithstanding.
> 
> Can you please explain why the six vids I posted all show loud-while-coasting R45 hubs?
> 
> Thanks.


Have you ever heard these hubs on the road? You might want to relax and save youself further embarassment until you actually do before making an argument based on internet videos that anyone who has actual experience with the hub thinks you look silly making. 

The R45 just isn't that loud and King certainly didn't make those T-shirts because of the R45.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Jay Strongbow said:


> Have you ever heard these hubs on the road?


Yep. They're kinda loud when coasting. And it's not like I have Superman-hearing either. 

The funny thing is that this thread is the only place where this has even been a debate.

I recall conversations at multiple bike shops where it's come up, and every single bikeshop guy had about the same reaction:

*laughs* "Yeah, they're loud. But what do you expect when you have 45 points of engagement?/they're still great hubs/but man they're well-built". Or some variation thereof.

If you want to say the R45 is less loud than earlier CK models, sure, I'd agree with that to some extent. But *QUIET* while coasting? Nope. Not even in the ballpark. 

Far as you thinking I look silly, well, I'm kinda paralyzed by not caring very much.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Todd_Fuller said:


> On the subject of CK hubs being noisy, in my experience, this is highly dependent on the amount of grease in the hub. I have a Classic rear hub on my road bike as well as my mtn bike. I rebuilt the hub on my road bike last year and added a fair bit of their special grease... it's 1/2 the loudness of a stock CK hub now.





dcgriz said:


> The Ring Drive grease is for the bearings and the Ring Drive only. The helical splines of the Ring Drive need a mixture of Ring Drive grease and 10W oil. The rest of the hub needs synthetic 10W oil. Putting grease instead of oil makes the hub louder and in addition may give you problems come winter and freezing conditions.
> 
> My rule of thumb is if the hub gets loud it needs oil.



This could explain some things.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

SystemShock said:


> I'm sorry Mike, but the evidence does not seem to back you up here, the one vid you keep posting repeatedly notwithstanding.
> 
> Can you please explain why the six vids I posted all show loud-while-coasting R45 hubs?
> 
> Thanks.


LOL, you still haven't responded to the video I posted you seem to be under the impression that masses of crap videos mean more than a comparative video.

As to why the videos you are posting make a lot of noise, real simple:
Microphone is positioned very close to the source of a higher frequency tone, as one moves away the frequencies attenuate faster than the lower ones, add in the stacking of frequencies from other factors (spokes/wheel) and the "stacking" of the frequencies lessening the sound even further.

The rates of rotation are also not generally representative in the videos you linked for "coasting", unless you spend your days coasting down mountains.

I can explain it to you but I can't make you understand it.

I have several R45's as well as Powertap G3's, the G3's make more noise than the R45's. On a group ride the R45's don't make more noise than other quality hubs, I run into folks who have some hubs that make a ton of racket, chance are lack of maintenance.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

mikerp said:


> LOL, you still haven't responded to the video I posted you seem to be under the impression that masses of crap videos mean more than a comparative video.


Yeah, I guess those six vids are automagically 'crap' if they don't agree with you, LOL. Very mature. :wink5: 



> _As to why the videos you are posting make a lot of noise, real simple:
> Microphone is positioned very close to the source of a higher frequency tone, as one moves away the frequencies attenuate faster than the lower ones, add in the stacking of frequencies from other factors (spokes/wheel) and the "stacking" of the frequencies lessening the sound even further._


If you've been Googling around for the past hour and that's the best you could come up with, I think that's been a disappointing use for your time. 

Seated on a bike, the rear hub is maybe 3 1/2 to 4 feet from a rider's ear. Compared to a mic that's, say, 1-2 feet away, another couple of feet of air isn't going to attenuate noise, even relatively high-freq noise, in a night-and-day type fashion.



> _The rates of rotation are also not generally representative in the videos you linked for "coasting", *unless you spend your days coasting down mountains.*_


So you're complaining that the vids aren't representative because they show the wheels rotating too fast? Fail. First off, you can't quantify how fast they're actually rotating... you're just guessing. Secondly, if you'd been paying attention, you'd note that the CK hubs are still loud even after having coasted down awhile.



> _I can explain it to you but I can't make you understand it._


Says 'Every Guy on the Internet Who Thinks He's Smarter Than He Really Is_'_™. Derp.



> _I have several R45's as well as Powertap G3's, the G3's make more noise than the R45's. *On a group ride the R45's don't make more noise than other quality hubs,* I run into folks who have some hubs that make a ton of racket, chance are lack of maintenance._


So R45s are as quiet as Shimano? ROLFMAO. Do tell us another one. :lol:

What is it that you're afraid of here? That I'm saying that CK R45s are the LOUDEST hub on the ENTIRE market? That is not what I'm saying, go back and read the posts. I'm saying they're kinda loud when coasting. And they are. If there's a quiet CK hub out there, I have yet to make its acquaintance. 

Pls stop whining about other ppl's posts. I've made my point, and you've made yours. It'd be a shame if we went round and round for another 50 posts on this.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

All done! Complete and they look great on my ride!


----------



## SpeedNeeder (Aug 19, 2013)

That is a sweet looking ride


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

Looking good!

I got your thread to blame for prepping me into getting another pair of hoops which I need as much as a hole in the head. When I run across a deal at $49 each for the Archetype grey hard anodized, I could not resist so they are coming sometime next week.😇


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Wicked2006 said:


> All done! Complete and they look great on my ride!



Nice. Those do match the bike well.


----------



## Wyville (Jun 19, 2013)

Wicked2006 said:


> All done! Complete and they look great on my ride!


Looks great! I'm sure they will ride just as good as they look!


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

Enjoy


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

First off the CK hubs aren't loud at all. Rode with 3 others this morning and I asked to them to listen to my wheels as we rolled out through our ride. They said they could hear them just like any other hub. Also saying those aren't that loud. We did 40 miles a quick and easy ride. They spin way better then my SRAM S40's ever did and felt way more snappy at acceleration. 

Great wheels! I love them! Best upgrade I've made to my bike so far! The tires I have on make a big difference too.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

My experience is they quiet up a bit as they break in.
Maintenance is straight forward, read through the manual on the break in adjustment.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Good points Mikerp! Maintenance is very important to any bike or anything for that matter.


----------

